

Why the Official Explanation of MH370’s Demise Doesn’t Hold Up - dcposch
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/05/mh370/361826/

======
snowwrestler
> Until officials provide more information, the claim that Flight 370 went
> south rests not on the weight of mathematics but on faith in authority.

Public claims and statements do not matter much in these sorts of
investigations. All that matters is the quality of the work inside the
investigation.

The public does not have access to most of the data, including crucial radar
traces from a variety of militaries, which could exclude a northern route for
MH370.

There's a lot of math in this article but no new data, just a lot of guesses.
It is fundamentally just a cry for greater transparency.

